# XM XpressR hardwire power options?



## Patm34 (Dec 25, 2004)

I received an XpressR for xmas along with XM subscrition. I have the Aux hardwired from the the cd changer, but now I want to hardwire the power (BTW I have a 2000 Jetta VR6). What are some of the options? I was thinking a fuse that has switched power (Ive read thats the best on the forums, also I am a complete newb with fuses...) Also how do I ensure I am getting the right voltage I don't want to blow up my XpressR?? So if someone could tell me an easy hardwire power solution I would love that!! Thank You and Merry Xmas


_Modified by Patm34 at 12:55 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM XpressR hardwire power options? (Patm34)*

you'll want to use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
it will give you a direct power and audio connection for your Xpress R and turn the unit on and off with your factory radio as well


----------



## lajaro (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: XM XpressR hardwire power options? (Patm34)*

You can go more homegrown (and cheaper) and buy a 12v accessory extension from stores like wal-mart, radio shack, etc. About $10. Hook that up to the 12V in the back (if you have one), or a) cut the end off and hook up to the fuse panel on a 12V circuit or b) tap existing accessory wiring under the console. . The extension is long enough to conceal the XpressR cig adapter plug (which provides the fused protection) and you won't have to worry about excessive voltage.
As a matter of fact, I was heading out tonight to buy the extension so I could do it myself on my '08 Rabbit.
It's a matter of what you're comfortable with. If you're unsure, have it done by a shop or someone who is more handy with electrical - I'd hate for you to do this on a whim and mess your car up!
Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM XpressR hardwire power options? (lajaro)*

that solution may work for the mk5s but for a mk4 which doesn't have an aux input you'd still have to use either a tape adapter, or the FM transmitter 
you'd also want to be carefull selecting a power source as some sources can lead to the introduction of audio noise
for the $$ and the fact that its a plug and play unit you really can't beat the PIE


----------



## lajaro (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: XM XpressR hardwire power options? ([email protected])*

Good point, John. Didn't the OP say that he already had the aux wired up to the changer though?


_Modified by lajaro at 12:41 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM XpressR hardwire power options? (lajaro)*

didn't notice that








I still recomend the pie product for ease of install and the simple fact that it a one box solution that requires no modding of the factory wiring harness
if you'd like not to buy extra parts, with that earlier mk4 you can tie into the radio harness as it has an actual switched ingition behind the radio, unlike most 2002 + VW cars
remember to use the propper 5v transformer and to fuse your connections


----------

